
As A Developer, I know how to talk to my PO about existing code - aldebout
https://blog.theodo.com/2020/01/developer-product-owner-existing-code/
======
jrbeaudoin
Super interesting article. I think that creating such metrics, even if they
are a little far fetched, really triggers discussions that improve
comprehension of technical complexity by non-technical stakeholders. Thanks
for sharing!

